# Ft Pickens Night Owl Pass = HARASSMENT!



## Firedawg

This is just to give you guys/gals a heads up on what you can expect if you plan on buying a night owl pass. The first time I used my night owl pass my buddy and I hauled all of our gear, kayak, and cooler pretty far to fish the spot we wanted. About 11pm a ranger comes up on a 4 wheeler and tells us the park is closed and we have to leave. I tell him I have a night owl pass, but forgot to put it in my windshield. He says we have to leave anyway and complains that he should be home already. I ask him if I can just walk to the truck and show him the pass, he says no leave. After an hour of dragging everything back to the truck I show him my night owl pass, fishing license and I am totally legal, yet we still have to leave because he is upset he isn't at home already. So, last night I am fishing solo, again I unload, set all of my gear up, and put the night owl pass in the window thinking I am good to go.......wrong. At about 10pm the mosquitos were killing me, so I put my tent cot out to hide from the mosquito's. Well, about 10:40pm I see this little old man walking around looking at my rods, I am laughing to myself thinking it must be some drunk guy from the pier, and I would just watch to see if he tries to take anything. Finally, he just stops and is staring right at me and I say can I help you. I hear a female voice call me by my name and ask me to come out. She says there is no camping on the beach, and I tell her I was hiding from mosquito's, but I would put the tent cot away. She proceeds to check all of my bags and cooler. All she finds is water and bait. She asks me how, when, and where I caught the flounder in my cooler. I tell her 3 times its a stingray. Then she tells me to go to my truck, takes my license and goes to the vehicle. After 10 minutes she comes back asking me if I have any weapons in my truck. By this time I am pissed, but still respectful. She tells me if she comes back and my eyes are closed while in my chair that is camping and I would be kicked out. These are my first 2 experiences with my night owl pass!!! It's bad enough I paid $25 for a park pass and $30 for the night owl, but to be messed with both times is ridiculous. It is not worth it, so if you plan on fishing at Pickens at night, be prepared to get messed with!


----------



## Getsome

Glad to see that they are treating the locals so well.


----------



## Ultralite

man...that sucks...i have both passes too...i don't think it is illegal to have a weapon in a national park either...i would have gotten the ranger's name and/or badge number and complained...not that it would do any good...


----------



## Jhoe

I would have a good time with her the next time. "Yep, i have a bomb in the truck" then just say you have no idea what she is talking about later and let them search your truck.


----------



## konz

That's pretty messed up. I wouldn't have left if I was legal. I don't think he can just tell you to leave if you have all the required documentation. I would also call and complain about it. That park needs all the money it can get, so I would demand a refund if something wasn't done about it.


----------



## biggamefishr

> *Ultralite (8/11/2009)*man...that sucks...i have both passes too...i don't think it is illegal to have a weapon in a national park either...i would have gotten the ranger's name and/or badge number and complained...not that it would do any good...




I'm pretty sure that you're allowed to have weapons in a national park....seems I read someone just a month or two ago about them over turning the previous ban on them...but regardless of if you are or aren't. Its a smart move for them to ask. hell the coast guard asked me a few weeks ago when they stopped me for a safety inspection if I had any weapons


----------



## Dylan

Crazy! My brother and I were almost to the entrance to Ft. Pickens by Chickenbone when a Park Ranger stopped me the other day..He said do you know how fast you were going?? I said yes sir about 10mph..He said well the speed limit is 5mph..Preceded to harrass us..Ran my drivers license then asked my little brother if he had one..He said no because hes only 15..He wrote down his name and ran it..Told us we were lucky that he wasnt giving us tickets today..Pretty much an A Hole.


----------



## Firedawg

It's getting ridiculous out there now!!!


----------



## sonofabeachfl

<P align=left><P align=left>Got this off the Ft. Pickens website. I don't think things like this should go unreported. Just how I feel.<P align=left>Gulf Islands National Seashore- 1801 Gulf Breeze Parkway- Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 - 850-934-2600<P align=left>Management Staff<P align=left>Superintendent--Jerry A. Eubanks<P align=left>Deputy Superintendent--Nina Kelson<P align=left>Administrative Officer--Cathy Losher<P align=left>Chief of Facility Management--R.W. Jenkins<P align=left>Chief of Science and Resource Management--Rick Clark<P align=left>Chief of Interpretation and Education--Gail Bishop<P align=left>ChiefRanger--Clayton Jordan


----------



## Turbow

Thanks for posting. I will not be going out there for the all-nighter we planned. No way am I driving that far to get harassed by those arm-chair commandos.


----------



## team lite line

you can not have any weapons in a national park i was told this by a park ranger i was bowfishing the sound side of pickeins

the ranger came up in a boat and said it was a national park and the property goes a mile into the gulf and a mile in to they bay and that they could have taken every thing on the boat and the boat that was the first time i had heard of this she also said they go by there own rules not the fwc rules


----------



## archer-1

Sounds likea coupleof our FWC officers.....Kinda make it up as you go!


----------



## dwmeyer98

I'm the guy that was with Firedawg the night that the ranger made us leave despite being legal. It really pisses me off that we get treated like this now that they are able to turn a damn profit. For quite some time this summer our group of friends were a very large part of their weekend business. We had some fairly large group outings there and fell asleep on the beach in lawn chairs and tent cots while fishing even though we had paid for camping spots. We all registered and paid their fees and were completely legal. 



It is not as if were were a bunch of destructive drunks partying there. We *always *left the beach cleaner than we found it. We have talked their park up to others and brought in friends from around the country over the summer. I guess we did commit the heinous act of falling asleep in our chairs once in a while. It really is a shame that we committed such crimes and I for one am so guilt stricken that I feel I must ban myself from visiting their park and spending anymore of my crime tainted money there.





In all seriousness I would like to know what the hell happened to that place. In the span of less than two weeks every time we go we get hassled for something new. Here is an idea...post the damn regulations where someone can find them, preferably all on one piece of paper so that it does not have to be jig-sawed puzzled together. If anyone who works there reads this forum please let us know why your rangers seem to pick and choose which rules to enforce and when to enforce them.


----------



## biggamefishr

alright I was right and wrong....the bill was passed to allow loaded firearms into national parks...but it doesn't go into effect until feb. 22 2010



so for the time being no loaded firearms in national parks....but in a few months you're good to go


----------



## dwmeyer98

I'm not so worried about firearms. I'm worried that my 5 year old may fall asleep under the beach umbrella and cause me to get a fine for illegal camping.


----------



## Jhoe

> *team lite line (8/11/2009)*you can not have any weapons in a national park i was told this by a park ranger i was bowfishing the sound side of pickeins
> 
> the ranger came up in a boat and said it was a national park and the property goes a mile into the gulf and a mile in to they bay and that they could have taken every thing on the boat and the boat that was the first time i had heard of this she also said they go by there own rules not the fwc rules




bowfishing falls into spearfishing anyway doesn't it? anything that is used to pierce the fishes skin. thats illegal in parks. so it has nothing to do with a firearm law imo.


----------



## dwmeyer98

Ok, 



After some more reading I am a bit confused about their camping on the beach rule. Their is nothing on the Gulf Islands National Seashore web page regarding the prohibition of sleeping on the beach. There is not even anything about camping on the beach.



http://www.nps.gov/guis/index.htm



I thought that perhaps it was a regulation that only applied to Ft. Pickens so I read their supplemental pages about the Ft. Pickens area. It does say "No tents, canopies, tarps, or generators". It is referring to the Fishing Pier however. If they want to interpret that as being inclusive of the beach that is fine on one condition. I want to interpret the rule so that anyone fishing on the beach does not require a state fishing license just like those who fish on the pier.



I never found an email address in the contact us section. I will be calling their office tomorrow to see why they have decided to interpret the regulations however they see fit.


----------



## hardcorehare

and with that same reasoning...gigging falls under the same laws as spearfishing/bowfishing. are we gonna be breaking a federal law come this fall when the flounder make their seasonal run down pickens beach??? i asked about that one year for spearfishing off the jetties. the rangers at the station handed me a map and the law that stated u had to be like 150 yards down from the jetties or 150 yards up from the old pier to be legal to spearfish in their waters. i asked about the fact that as long as i could remember guys have hung lights off the first section of pier and stood there giggin flounder as they swam by for years. they looked at each other and shrugged their shoulders and one spoke up and said..." i guess they have been breaking the law the whole time"....

so if u can't bowfish or spearfish within a mile of the beach gulf or bay side....how can u legally gig in those same waters????


----------



## flrockytop

They are just totaly pissed off that people are once again allowed back in "their" park. By not going you are doing exactly what they want. We should do the opposite and about 50 people go out there every night.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

My neighbors work in the park and I'm going to tell them about your night. It wouldn't hurt to contact the names listed and tell your story. It doesn't look good as a group to be harassing the publicif everyone islegal. Does the guy think you need babysat on the beach? What's stopping him from going home? I'm looking forward to the bull redsthis fall andhope all is good by then. SHB


----------



## fisheye48

> *hardcorehare (8/11/2009)*and with that same reasoning...gigging falls under the same laws as spearfishing/bowfishing. are we gonna be breaking a federal law come this fall when the flounder make their seasonal run down pickens beach??? i asked about that one year for spearfishing off the jetties. the rangers at the station handed me a map and the law that stated u had to be like 150 yards down from the jetties or 150 yards up from the old pier to be legal to spearfish in their waters. i asked about the fact that as long as i could remember guys have hung lights off the first section of pier and stood there giggin flounder as they swam by for years. they looked at each other and shrugged their shoulders and one spoke up and said..." i guess they have been breaking the law the whole time"....
> 
> so if u can't bowfish or spearfish within a mile of the beach gulf or bay side....how can u legally gig in those same waters????




Didnt one of the dive shops use to hold certs right there on the jetties at pickins?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

Did you happen to catch the name of the ranger that harrassed you? That is the place to start. Get enough of us to call and complain about that individual, and they will be toast.

Tell us the name and we can all help.


----------



## surfstryker

Wow, the first couple of months, the rangers wouldnt even check to see if anyone had a nite owl, now they are "acting stupidly" to quote a well known public figure. I havent been harrassed yet. I was out there Sun nite late, with nite owl pass. There was a lot of ranger activity on four wheelers and cruisers, but no visits to the pier.


----------



## crazyfire

damn police.


----------



## King Mike

Next time (if there is one) ask to speak to his/ her supervisor and ask them to show you in the regulations where you are wrong. Its not going to do anything but piss rhem off but i have found that challenging their authority will make them second guess their self and make you feel better. I just about guarente they dont even know the rules they are trying to inforce! Oh well the bottom line is that they are the LAW they do what they want!!! just curious was the male a black guy? it sounds like the same one i ran into! He was a real dick...


----------



## Snatch it

Man that is one crazy story!


----------



## konz

A buddy of mine was out there once wading and gigging for flounder and he was told that he wasn't allowed to do so. I've always wondered what the difference was between wading and gigging and gigging from a boat.....


----------



## polar21

I might be completely wrong but if your gigging from a boat you are not on their property since they dont own the water. If your wading and gigging within the mile barrier then you are breaking the law.

--I dont know what I am talking about but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express...one time


----------



## dwmeyer98

Mike, yes the male ranger was black. He was very distraught that he was going home late. He told us so many times.


----------



## littlezac

Thanks for telling this so i don't waste my money and by that stuff just to get checked out of the park.:boo


----------



## Reel Thang

By all means get the name of the harrassing officers and report them. The more we take this kind of thing for granted the more impowered these little Nazis get.If you don't get satisfaction at the local level take it up stream. I personally don't like them driving their little ATV's up and down my beach. BTW guys, everybody on this board is not a Republican and I for one real you anti Obama stuff offencive.


----------



## surfstryker

> *Reel Thang (8/13/2009)*By all means get the name of the harrassing officers and report them. The more we take this kind of thing for granted the more impowered these little Nazis get.If you don't get satisfaction at the local level take it up stream. I personally don't like them driving their little ATV's up and down my beach. BTW guys, everybody on this board is not a Republican and I for one real you anti Obama stuff offencive.


I quoted obama word for word, as seen on world news. I was offended too.I find everything about him offensive. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pourman1

Great :banghead , JUST got my pass last week , but fortunately I use it for Johnson's Beach primarily ... it may take someone questioning their authority and the interpretation of the actual "Rules" , and maybe even getting arrested to expose these douche bags :boo ... I'll be out there some to access those new Reefs off the Beach , we'll see :angel


----------



## dwmeyer98

Well I notice that none of the "Authorities" at the park have managed to read this thread. If they have then I guess they don't have the nerve to state their case. 



It disappoints me that it has come to this because we have enjoyed the park this summer. We were very rarely even approached by the rangers and when we were they were cheerful and polite as well as professional. It just bothers me now that the rules are not posted anywhere and that you get harassed if they interpret that you are not following the hidden rules.


----------



## konz

> *dwmeyer98 (8/13/2009)*Well I notice that none of the "Authorities" at the park have managed to read this thread. If they have then I guess they don't have the nerve to state their case.
> 
> It disappoints me that it has come to this because we have enjoyed the park this summer. We were very rarely even approached by the rangers and when we were they were cheerful and polite as well as professional. It just bothers me now that the rules are not posted anywhere and that you get harassed if they interpret that you are not following the hidden rules.


I apologize if you've already posted this, but have you called anybody to ask about said rules or to maybe complain about what happened. I'm just curious.


----------



## dwmeyer98

I called and was told that the rules are on the website. None of the rules on it addressed what they were hassling Firedawg about.


----------



## konz

Imagine that.


----------



## King Mike

You better not argue with him or he'll tell you "im a federal park ranger and violations in a federal park will be persued in federal court" blah blah blah i doubt he would even show up in court to prove his case but with me having the job i have i cant chance that! The bottom line is that they are going to do whatever they want whenever they want to and we can't do anything about it EXCEPT go above their head!!!


----------



## Reel Thang

:usaflagThese Nazi types are obviously people put in charge during the Bush administration. I'll email president Obama in the morning and get it stopped if I can get him away from the college football playoff system thing he's working on so hard. :usaflag


----------



## saltcritter

I also have yearly/night owl pass that I use at least once a week. I havent been hassled, but I heard that one ranger ya'll are talking about complaining while he was running folks off that didnt have their night owl because he wanted to be home in bed. He really doesnt seem to like his job one bit.


----------



## Brandy

I will contact Rick Clark tomorrow. I know him personally and will tell him about this thread. Maybe he can pass the word along to the enforcment side for comment.


----------



## Firedawg

King Mike that is the same guy, he had a toothpick hanging out of his jawls!


----------



## e polk

Sounds typical, like a free country or something. Some times i think the athoritys over step they'r bounds. The best thing is to bring a video camera and let the ranger say he is late for supper then. I think we are allowed to have a video camera? Any new laws yet? wont be long. Every one likes to make a sport of the sports man when we ant hurting no body, just fishin. Cant they finde a drunk driver and maybe save a life with the same time they harass a person fishing at night. Carefull making a sport of the sportsman cause we gona hunt something.


----------



## Redbeast9

The best way to combat this would be the following. First be sure to bring a printed copy of all the rules with you from there wed site! Second, if possiable a smal video camera. Third a very nice/good disposition when speaking to the officer!!!

Now try this aproach, when you see the officer aproaching be the first to speak (say hi, hows it going). Then let the officer do his job. If he/she starts to harass you tell him/her you dont understand and give him the person you spoke with (his boss)and show him the rules that apply here from there web site. Question anthing he tells you thats diffrent from the posted rules and ask him/her to explain the reason its diffrent from the rules! Just tell the officer you want to understand so you can spread the word about the rulesso others will know. Let him/her know that he has alot more knowledgewith the law and that you apreciate him takeing the time to explain things to you!Also be sure to let the officer see that its being recorded! If the officer ask you to stop recording ask him/her if its not allowed also!!! because you have see lots of people with video cameras before here and there is nothing posted!!!Be sure to ask the officers name in the begining and call him Officer ________ dureing your conversation.

Keep in mind that no lines should be crossed! Because you could go to jail!!! Also be sure you are dead right when you start questioning the officer! If the officer is not sure of the "laws" at hand it will be obvious and keep refering to the rules/laws from there wed page and be sure to show them and wait for an answear. 

Its sad when things come to this point! But at the same time you have to take steps to protect your own rights as well! Good Luck Yall!!!


----------



## Razorback124

Ive been going out to ft pickens the last few weeks and just fishin the eveings near the pass and sometimes right on the beach.. guess ive been lucky, I havent seen a ranger once. and I speed through there most of the time. knock on wood!


----------



## TURTLE

> *surfstryker (8/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Reel Thang (8/13/2009)*By all means get the name of the harrassing officers and report them. The more we take this kind of thing for granted the more impowered these little Nazis get.If you don't get satisfaction at the local level take it up stream. I personally don't like them driving their little ATV's up and down my beach. BTW guys, everybody on this board is not a Republican and I for one real you anti Obama stuff offencive.
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted obama word for word, as seen on world news. I was offended too.I find everything about him offensive. Welcome to the forum.
Click to expand...

BTW, you don't have to be a Republican to loath Obama, we're all inclusive here, even his own party is seeing he's a :looser, just check his approval rating, it's not as low as Bush's yetbut stay tuned it's coming.


----------



## otto

Good luck trying to make me leave if I'm legal. I'll make sure they wont have a job to do anymore.


----------



## otto

> *e polk (8/18/2009)*The best thing is to bring a video camera and let the ranger say he is late for supper then. I think we are allowed to have a video camera? Any new laws yet?




Actually, bringing a camera that close to any federal or naval property would probably be seen as terrorism. They've got the signs up at Casino you know. Cameras, notebooks, computers, wearing blue jeans, being married, not being married. All of these things might point to a possible terrorist. Hooray for America!:banghead


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *dwmeyer98 (8/13/2009)*Mike, yes the male ranger was black. He was very distraught that he was going home late. He told us so many times.




Was this ranger a rather husky and very dark ??



If yes, his name is Larry Edwards. I believe he is the only black ranger on the local force.



Also the aggressor in a camper assault at Ft. Pickens per: http://www.gulfbreezenews.com/news/2009/0910/front_page/003.html


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *sonofabeachfl (8/11/2009)*<P align=left><P align=left>Got this off the Ft. Pickens website. I don't think things like this should go unreported. Just how I feel.<P align=left>Gulf Islands National Seashore- 1801 Gulf Breeze Parkway- Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 - 850-934-2600<P align=left>Management Staff<P align=left>Superintendent--Jerry A. Eubanks<P align=left>Deputy Superintendent--Nina Kelson<P align=left>Administrative Officer--Cathy Losher<P align=left>Chief of Facility Management--R.W. Jenkins<P align=left>Chief of Science and Resource Management--Rick Clark<P align=left>Chief of Interpretation and Education--Gail Bishop<P align=left>ChiefRanger--Clayton Jordan




All email addresses for these people go like this: [email protected]



or first name_last [email protected]


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *Firedawg (8/11/2009)*This is just to give you guys/gals a heads up on what you can expect if you plan on buying a night owl pass. The first time I used my night owl pass my buddy and I hauled all of our gear, kayak, and cooler pretty far to fish the spot we wanted. About 11pm a ranger comes up on a 4 wheeler and tells us the park is closed and we have to leave. I tell him I have a night owl pass, but forgot to put it in my windshield. He says we have to leave anyway and complains that he should be home already. I ask him if I can just walk to the truck and show him the pass, he says no leave. After an hour of dragging everything back to the truck I show him my night owl pass, fishing license and I am totally legal, yet we still have to leave because he is upset he isn't at home already. So, last night I am fishing solo, again I unload, set all of my gear up, and put the night owl pass in the window thinking I am good to go.......wrong. At about 10pm the mosquitos were killing me, so I put my tent cot out to hide from the mosquito's. Well, about 10:40pm I see this little old man walking around looking at my rods, I am laughing to myself thinking it must be some drunk guy from the pier, and I would just watch to see if he tries to take anything. Finally, he just stops and is staring right at me and I say can I help you. I hear a female voice call me by my name and ask me to come out. She says there is no camping on the beach, and I tell her I was hiding from mosquito's, but I would put the tent cot away. She proceeds to check all of my bags and cooler. All she finds is water and bait. She asks me how, when, and where I caught the flounder in my cooler. I tell her 3 times its a stingray. Then she tells me to go to my truck, takes my license and goes to the vehicle. After 10 minutes she comes back asking me if I have any weapons in my truck. By this time I am pissed, but still respectful. She tells me if she comes back and my eyes are closed while in my chair that is camping and I would be kicked out. These are my first 2 experiences with my night owl pass!!! It's bad enough I paid $25 for a park pass and $30 for the night owl, but to be messed with both times is ridiculous. It is not worth it, so if you plan on fishing at Pickens at night, be prepared to get messed with!




I am going to say this but not to defend either side, just a thought..........



In the first instance, you pissed him off when you did not have your night owl permit displayed in the windshield. Why was he pissed off?

Because his job is to clear the park when it is closing time at 10p.m.

If you do not display the N.O. permit in your windshield, he has to assume you are a damn tourist that thinks they do not have to be out by 10p.m. Or they just do not know what time it is. Or maybe they are having or are in trouble of some kind.

So any vehicle inside the park after 10p.m. and without a N.O. or campground permit has to be investigated. The persons tracked down and told to leave. If he does not find the vehicle occupants, he might have to call in a search and rescue (not kidding).

Now maybe policy is that if you do not display the permit properly then you must leave at that time and learn to do it right next time.

Or maybe it is that rangers policy, I do not know. Just guessing.



The second instance of being hassled for "camping" is totally bogus (as described) because it would be no different than sleeping on the beach during the day.


----------



## fishinstevez

wow!:usaflag


----------



## Miami Matt

any update?


----------



## Herculined

> *archer-1 (8/11/2009)*Sounds likea coupleof our FWC officers.....Kinda make it up as you go!


I heard that, I hate seeing them. It's like they come up with these rules in a moment of spontaneity, that we cannot detect.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Thats crazy, right there. I know I won't be going out there anytime soon and I'll warn as many as I can about this crap.


----------



## WayLaid

I was born in 63 & have lived here since 1964. I thank god, grew up fishing in the 70's.

I lived on the beach every minute I could, shark fishing with tent , fire and all.

I never left any(plastic,glass,ect...) true trash. Them ashes never hurt anything.

About the time I started beach fishing they had just closed down driving on the beach @ johnson's beach to ft. mcrae. I did take a couple of rides before they did this, in not 4x4's but just 2 wheel drives with deflated tire pressure.

When I won the BIGGS shark tournament for the beach/pier division in 1979 we were able to PARK anywhere along the road. I fished that whole week with tent & all & only seen 1 couple who helped me beach a big Dusky that whole time frame.

I miss the day's like that fishing with Elmo!

Anyway the 80's brought more "rules" but I quit fishing because we couldn't catch but very few big fish. Then the 90's started to bring the big fish back.

Well then the Big Rich dogs started to ruin the beach with their CONDOS & that's when the "Rangers" started getting militant. Late 90's.

The year before & the year up until IVAN hit I was fishing the turning basin & one night before 10 p.m. I got pulled over by some young punk ranger to do a "duck walk".Passed, but not before I was put though the ringer! The idiot went through all the B.S. searching the truck & all but never ask to see my Gag's after I told him I was tired from dragging the boat & gear! 

So after that little episode,as much as I love saltwater fishing, decided to just give it up.

Then last year, a good friend & his lady from Baton Rouge came over & ask me to come to beach & show them a good place to eat.(I avoid Pensacola beach & others like the plague!)

I took them to Peg leg's & spent over $100 & got in a dispute because the dang manager made the mistake of giving us the wrong order. When one of the waiter's said they would eat that 1 order part of the bill, that manager MURZIN told me to tell him which one said that & he would fire them. I HATE A RAT!

We payed & left but this punk called the cops. We were chased down by 4 or 5 cops, who were driving around a 100 mph in a 30 mph zone, forced off the road with cars & Q-beams and nothing was done but PISS me & my friends off. Talk about ASSWIPES!



The "Rangers" in their little shorts,packing heat story doesn't surprise me, but it was a good thread to start.



I know we can never return to "Paradise lost" and I know that most of ya'll wont agree with me, but I pray a CAT 5 Hurricane would put that barrier island under about 3 feet of saltwater and then maybe just a little "Paradise" just maybe would be regained!



"Take that Buck Lee & all DIM "Rangers"! :boo[highlight=#ffff11][/highlight]


----------



## Alphabet

Hi - 



From the park website: 



"All fishing regulations within the Seashore correspond to the state fishing regulations. Commercial fishing, including shrimping and crabbing, is prohibited within Seashore waters. In the Perdido Key, Fort Pickens, and Santa Rosa Areas the Seashore boundary extends on the north to the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway and on the south one mile from the low tide line of the island. At Naval Live Oaks the Seashore boundary extends 100 yards from the low tide line. The Okaloosa Area has no water boundary.



Within the Seashore boundaries are thriving seagrass beds. Threats to these important resources include: degraded water quality, dredge and fill projects, physical impacts from boat groundings, and boat propellers and anchors. Please use caution when fishing and do not walk through seagrass beds. Please do not anchor your boat in these areas."



"5. No spear fishing is permitted from 200 feet east of the Fort Pickens fishing pier, to 300 feet west of the last rock jetty in Pensacola Pass. Spear fishing is prohibited in the Perdido Key jetties and in the vicinity of swimming beaches. Explosive or power heads are prohibited"

"Spear Fishing



Spearing is defined as "the catching of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spear fishing, or any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body". The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited. The following is a list of species which are prohibited for harvest by spearing.



Billfish (all species

African pompano

Weakfish

Snook

Bonefish

Sturgeon

Tripletail

Spotted Sea Trout

Nassau grouper

Jewfish

Sharks

Tarpon

Pompano

Red drum

Blue crab

Manta ray

Spotted Eagle Ray

Permit

Stone crab

Lobster

Families of ornamental reef fish (surgeonfish, trumpetfish, angelfish, butterflyfish, porcupinefish, cornetfish, squirrelfish, trunkfish, damselfish, parrotfish, pipefish, seahorse, puffers).



Any other species not listed which are managed by the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission, and those not managed by the Commission are allowed to be harvested by spearing."



http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/fishing-in-florida.htm

http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/snorkeling-and-diving-at-gulf-islands.htm


----------



## Alphabet

Hello! 



I am an employee at Gulf Islands National Seashore. Part of my job is to assist the public by providing information, so that is what I will attempt here, simply to be factual. I am not speaking for the park, or venturing my personal opinions on any of the issues being discussed ? I merely have information that may be useful in furthering the discussion in this thread.



Another part of my job is issuing Night Owl Permits, so if you have one, then you may very well have gotten it from me, or one of 15 or so others that perform my job. When I issue you a NOP, I document your contact and ID/DL information, and have you sign a form stating that you agree to abide by the regulations of the permit. If you have purchased a permit, then you have signed that form, and I as the employee issuing the pass am required to sign it as well.



The Night Owl Permit is not a tiny wallet card. It is about 4 inches tall and 8 inches across. The newer ones are lime green, so the black text on the back shows up very nicely, and is quite easy to read.

The regulations are on the back of the pass. If you own one, then you can read them, and hopefully, you already have.

For those that do not own a pass, here is what they say on the reverse:



Night Owl Regulations



---The Night Owl Permit authorizes the permit owner (as signed) and any accompanying passengers in a single, private, non-commercial vehicle to remain beyond the Fort Pickens and Perdido Key area gates after they are secured.



---The Fort Pickens gate is locked at 10:00 p.m. and the Perdido Key gate is locked at sunset. Upon entering these areas, ensure that entry gates are secured behind you. During compliance checks, Night Owl Permit holders and any accompanying guests may be asked to provide identification.



---(The next block is all about how and when to obtain the gate codes each month - sorry, but more than I want to type right now.)



---Display the NOP face up on the driver side dashboard. For the permit to be valid, the permit owner must have a valid (. . . yadda yadda various annual or lifetime park pass. . .) that bears their signature. A valid NOP holder must accompany the vehicle utilizing the permit.



---Overnight sleeping or camping is not permitted. Park in designated areas only. No fires on the beach. Entry into other locked areas (fortifications, closed roads, etc.) is prohibited. Please keep all gate codes confidential.



Hope that helps!


----------



## Papa Z

_DAMN IT !!! :hoppingmad Cant even fish now day's!!! :hoppingmad I thought we lived in America ! :usaflag I guess for the money all we can get is a bunch of Barney Phyff's! I want 1 of them to to check me !!:hoppingmad I might go to jall But i fought the state of Florida and wone !! I've lived here all my life and im pissed off that U cant find any public beaches anymore!!! Now the Commie's take over our fishing right's!!! :banghead Well im mad now so best i sighn off befor i realy say what's on my mind!!! Tight lines and Cold Beer to All!! If ya find a place to use them! :usaflag :usaflag :usaflag :usaflag_


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Thanks for responding here Alphabet, and welcome.



So I guess the reason for the original poster of this thread getting kicked out the first time is because he did not have his night owl permit displayed in his windshield?



And the second time he was run thru the wringer was because he might have been sleeping?


----------



## Bait & Tackle 1

*Harassed at Fort Pickens over Night Owl Pass*

Been going to Fort Pickens for years, We live close by so we camp and visit often. Decided I would go fishing out there today and take a Friend along. We were stoped and checked earlier today. Not sure why we were stopped, We don't drink , drive fast and obey the law . The Officer didn't really give me a reason why he stopped me. I thought maybe I done something I wasn't aware of. We had fished in several different places and were heading over to the pier, I fish there 2 or 3 times a week. The same officer pulls me over again and checked me out again. It's now 10:30 at night, He asks for my night pass and ID. I show it to him and have my other one displayed in the window( thought I knew all the rules). He asked me if I knew the code to get in. I said that I didn't know the code. It wasn't dark when I came over. He said I would have to leave if I didn't know it. I said you have got to be kidding. He said now you have an attitude and I'm going to write you a ticket and you will have to go in front of a Federal Judge if you didn't leave. He threatened to shread my passes , he asked if I had any drugs ,guns or anything in my truck that he needed to know about. I said no. He told me I was suspended for tonight, But for me to get the code and I could come back tomorrow night. My family and I spend a lot of money at Pensacola Beach and Fort Pickens every summer. You can bet I won't be going back out there anytime soon. I don't know who the supervisor is over this guy but he needs to have a talk with him. He really embarrassed in front of my friend. I go by the rules and was treated unfair. Harassment is going on at Fort Pickens. I didn't think to get his name, but I'm going to call tomorrow and file a complain , not sure if that will help. I would understand if I had broken any laws or rules. My passes and ID was in order, he was showing that he was in control I guess.


----------



## J0nesi

About a month ago i was driving up to the gate and the lady told me i was speeding that i need to slow down, i was like whatever and gave her my season pass and she said that my signature was not the same as on my ID. So i took it from her and signed it infront of her and gave it back. She was not happy but still let me in. My problem was im up there 3-4 times a week i know all of them by face i would think they should start remebering some of their costumers faces and cars. 

Give someone alittle bit of power and look what they do with it.

Also its a joke not to give a discount when buying a season pass and a night owl pass at the same time.


----------



## JonnyT

You kept a stingray???


----------



## Dragsmoker

Alot of people who are being harrassed by power raging authorities are taking videos of it and making it go viral. They put all the information they can about the person and it quickly comes back to the "power hungry" person and most of the time they lose there job because it puts a bad name out For the company,department,etc. It's like blackmailing but for a good reason.


Just an idea...


----------



## Realtor

I have never been out there, but this is not the first complaint about the rangers I have heard. are they just that board, or just think the park belongs to them and them alone???


----------



## southern yakker

I just bought a night owl pass and the lady was extremely rude.since we were young she was like you better not give it to your friends to use or you will be in big trouble.i know how you kids are.i dont mind telling me not to give it to someone but dont act like a complete bitch about it.the whole time feeling out information she kept saying smart comments.a while ago we got pulled over for speeding and searched even though we were going the speed limit and he didnt clock us.they do have some cool extremely nice rangers there though.


----------



## FLbeachbum

I visit Fort Picken's a few times per week both by boat and car. NEVER had any problems with any rangers there. I dont mean to say that it doesn't happen but never happens to me.


----------



## Cornflake789

haha this thread reminds me of the security officers on base


----------



## Charlie2

*Harassment*

It's all over; folks if you haven't already noticed.

Give them a uniform, badge and gun and they think that they're King Kong!! C2


----------



## Tobiwan

For some reason it shocks me that they own the water a mile out into the bay.That seems like overkill.I don't like it!!


----------



## J0nesi

Cornflake789 said:


> haha this thread reminds me of the security officers on base


Oh man dont get me started with some of those guys.

Then again some of them are very nice.


----------



## H2OMARK

Realtor said:


> I have never been out there, but this is not the first complaint about the rangers I have heard. are they just that board, or just think the park belongs to them and them alone???


Bingo Jim! I'm still confused as why it took so long to get the place up and running after Ivan. Maybe not for camping, but swimming and fishing should have been allowed long before it was. Many times I saw the park personnel riding up and down the beach working hard.:whistling: The had 12 miles of the most pristine coastline to theirselves for a long time.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Bait & Tackle 1 said:


> Been going to Fort Pickens for years, We live close by so we camp and visit often. Decided I would go fishing out there today and take a Friend along. We were stoped and checked earlier today. Not sure why we were stopped, We don't drink , drive fast and obey the law . The Officer didn't really give me a reason why he stopped me. I thought maybe I done something I wasn't aware of. We had fished in several different places and were heading over to the pier, I fish there 2 or 3 times a week. The same officer pulls me over again and checked me out again. It's now 10:30 at night, He asks for my night pass and ID. I show it to him and have my other one displayed in the window( thought I knew all the rules). He asked me if I knew the code to get in. I said that I didn't know the code. It wasn't dark when I came over. He said I would have to leave if I didn't know it. I said you have got to be kidding. He said now you have an attitude and I'm going to write you a ticket and you will have to go in front of a Federal Judge if you didn't leave. He threatened to shread my passes , *he asked if I had any drugs ,guns or anything in my truck that he needed to know about.* I said no. He told me I was suspended for tonight, But for me to get the code and I could come back tomorrow night. My family and I spend a lot of money at Pensacola Beach and Fort Pickens every summer. You can bet I won't be going back out there anytime soon. I don't know who the supervisor is over this guy but he needs to have a talk with him. He really embarrassed in front of my friend. I go by the rules and was treated unfair. Harassment is going on at Fort Pickens. I didn't think to get his name, but I'm going to call tomorrow and file a complain , not sure if that will help. I would understand if I had broken any laws or rules. My passes and ID was in order, he was showing that he was in control I guess.


Does anyone know if you are definately allowed to carry a gun at Ft. Pickens if you have your concealed weapons license? I remember a few years back the federal law was changed to allow concealed carry in national parks. I'm not sure if that is still the case or not.The way this ranger asked specifically about weapons got me wondering if I would get in trouble with a weapon in the car even though I have a license.


----------



## johnf

team lite line said:


> you can not have any weapons in a national park i was told this by a park ranger i was bowfishing the sound side of pickeins
> 
> the ranger came up in a boat and said it was a national park and the property goes a mile into the gulf and a mile in to they bay and that they could have taken every thing on the boat and the boat that was the first time i had heard of this she also said they go by there own rules not the fwc rules


He was wrong and needs to be retrained.


----------



## johnf

Bluesbreaker said:


> Does anyone know if you are definately allowed to carry a gun at Ft. Pickens if you have your concealed weapons license? I remember a few years back the federal law was changed to allow concealed carry in national parks. I'm not sure if that is still the case or not.The way this ranger asked specifically about weapons got me wondering if I would get in trouble with a weapon in the car even though I have a license.


I called before I came down there and whoever I talked to confirmed that it was LEGAL.


----------



## drifterfisher

I gig around that area by boat,never been approached by anyone.I highly doubt I would beach my boat if there was someone on an atv waving me down now.I know I would crank up and leave that spot.Give some one a gun and it goes to there head.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Please be aware that this thread was first started in Aug. 2009.
So laws, such as loaded and concealed firearms allowance in a National Park have changed since. Which went into effect 02-22-2010.
The officer can still ask if there are any weapons in your vehicle during a stop, legal ones or not.


----------



## stevesmi

someone close this thread. ft pickens isn't even open 

so sick of the bitching i'm reading. if you don't like it then please don't go.


----------



## MrFish

> so sick of the bitching i'm reading. if you don't like it then please don't go.


That's like saying, "If you don't like your canoe overturned, then don't go in the pass!" Same thing. They are complaining about someone abusing their power. Just like you were complaining about some kids abusing their power(i.e. Power boat). This thread gives people a heads up of what they may or may not run into out there.


----------



## beeritself

drifterfisher said:


> I highly doubt I would beach my boat if there was someone on an atv waving me down now.I know I would crank up and leave that spot.Give some one a gun and it goes to there head.



Funny story about that (took place in south Louisiana, not Ft Pickens). A buddy and I were in his boat (I was behind the wheel because he was 3 sheets to the wind - I was not) and we were in a no wake zone between his fishing camp and the marina - large houses on either side of the canal. It was around 8pm and we were just about back to the marina where his truck was parked when he tells me he left his keys at the camp and I had to turn around. I did, then a few seconds later he told me that he has a key zip tied under his truck and we can just use that - another uturn. Then he says he forgot the key isn't there anymore - another uturn. About this time there's a guy on his dock waving at us and hollering. I couldn't hear what he was saying over the wind and motor, so I just waved back and went continued on my way. About a minute later a boat comes flying out of the dock with red and blue lights flashing and a guy talking on the loudspeaker. Turns out it was a cop trying to call me into his dock for suspicion of BUI. He was pretty pissed I kept going, and it didn't help that when he called my friend over to tie up out boats, he face planted (my friend, not the cop). Made for an eventful evening. 

Anyway - my point is to make sure there's no boat near the guy with the atv


----------



## Caddy Yakker

stevesmi said:


> someone close this thread. ft pickens isn't even open
> 
> so sick of the bitching i'm reading. if you don't like it then please don't go.


The way OUR park is run out there is a joke. They think the park belongs to them and each ranger out there goes by their own rules. I have had bad experiences out t


----------



## a

Dear mr....
I transferred to another national park a little over two years ago. I am forwarding your concern to the current Chief Ranger, Deanna Mladucky, whom I know is extremely committed to running a professional operation.

Respectfully,



Clay Jordan
Chief Ranger
Great Smoky Mountains National Park
107 Park Headquarters Rd.
Gatlinburg, TN. 37738
(865) 436-1225
(865) 202-6725 (cell)
(865) 436-1244 (fax)


----- Original Message -----
From: lance davis [[email protected]]
Sent: 09/07/2012 05:38 AM EST
To: Clayton Jordan
Subject: my park



Dear sir,
Again i hear about the overbearing law enforcement at YOUR park! I grew up fishing out there.... im a 57 years old, owner of a 37 year old local business, and i havent been out there since the campfire incident!
PLEASE GET MY PARK BACK!
If your in charge of this ...i hope you do something about it before it blows up in your face! Your park has been recieving lots of bad press on the internet because of the correctly quoted "NAZI" rangers.

signed


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I know of several post on this forum that are very similar. I have personally had bad experiences with park rangers there and so has my family and friends. It is OUR park not thiers as it seems they think. There job should be to serve us and do everything possible to make sure we have a pleasant time in OUR parks as long as we are not breaking any rules or laws that should be made readily available to all guest.

My family and I will still enjoy the parks regardless of who works there because we have every right to!


----------



## a

Why do cops and RANGERS get mad doing their job? On TV we (sometimes) see polite cops handling the same situations????. Other times we see mad cops digging their knees into already prone, handcuffed suspects (victims)! We pay their bills... (taxes), and they all have a chip on their shoulders because we make them work? In my opinion most cops are psychotic,and would be criminals if they didnt wear the blue suit!!!


----------



## Todd

That's because you are just as bad and just as much a part of the problem as the goober cops/rangers. To say "they all" as in your post above is pure BS. There are good grocery store clerks that check you out fast and the slow rude crappy ones that smoosh your bread. In every group or cross section of our country there is good, bad, and in between. If one or a couple folks of one group are behaving as douche nozzles, relieve those individuals from their responsibilities. Don't chastise an entire organization for it.


----------



## feelin' wright

Todd said:


> That's because you are just as bad and just as much a part of the problem as the goober cops/rangers. To say "they all" as in your post above is pure BS. There are good grocery store clerks that check you out fast and the slow rude crappy ones that smoosh your bread. In every group or cross section of our country there is good, bad, and in between. If one or a couple folks of one group are behaving as douche nozzles, relieve those individuals from their responsibilities. Don't chastise an entire organization for it.


You are correct in that there are good cops and bad cops but nothing is ever done with bad cops. As the thread demonstrates this ranger is obviously a problem and has horrible people skills. Seems to me if you are going to work with the public, people skills should be of paramount importance and one of the few requirements. Lets be completely honest, a park rangers job is not that difficult. To use the analogy you used earlier if publix had a bad grocery clerk who had crappy people skills they will be fired sooner than later.


----------



## GimmeMyProps

We agree, no way we are paying out of towner rates for a night owl pass if we are going to be harrassed. I know what you are referring too. they have too much time on their hands and they dont like fishermen period.


----------



## fisheye48

a said:


> Why do cops and RANGERS get mad doing their job? On TV we (sometimes) see polite cops handling the same situations????. Other times we see mad cops digging their knees into already prone, handcuffed suspects (victims)! We pay their bills... (taxes), and they all have a chip on their shoulders because we make them work? In my opinion most cops are psychotic,and would be criminals if they didnt wear the blue suit!!!


then why dont you write their names down and go to the proper authorities with it, but yet you bitch whine and complain about it on a forum. also if you dont like the job they are doing why dont you go do it for them....and to finish it off i bet if you get robbed, house/vehicle broken into, or somebody roughs up your family i bet you dont hesitate 1 second to call the same people you are calling assholes and want them to find the person/people that did it! keep it up hypocrite!


----------



## straiders98

fisheye48 said:


> then why dont you write their names down and go to the proper authorities with it, but yet you bitch whine and complain about it on a forum. also if you dont like the job they are doing why dont you go do it for them....and to finish it off i bet if you get robbed, house/vehicle broken into, or somebody roughs up your family i bet you dont hesitate 1 second to call the same people you are calling assholes and want them to find the person/people that did it! keep it up hypocrite!


Some cops are just ass holes, and hate theyre lives and get off messing with people. Then there are respectable ones. Of course theyre who you call in an emergency, but they can also be the same guy who pulls you over and searches your car for no reason. Theres nothing to about it, the guys just venting on a forum.


----------



## fisheye48

straiders98 said:


> Some cops are just ass holes, and hate theyre lives and get off messing with people. Then there are respectable ones. Of course theyre who you call in an emergency, but they can also be the same guy who pulls you over and searches your car for no reason. Theres nothing to about it, the guys just venting on a forum.


the toes you step on today may be attached to the ass you have to kiss tomorrow


----------



## mjg21

*thats crazy*

One other thing to be pissed about is that it is federal from the gate at pickens all the way to the gate at johnsons beach and all the things posted applies there to!!! In the bay and the gulf but dont get to froggie because if u get a ticket and want to contest it in federal court u have to be represented by a laywer... so be prepared to fork up some cash...:thumbdown:


----------



## a

fisheye48 said:


> the toes you step on today may be attached to the ass you have to kiss tomorrow


exactly my point!


----------



## prgault

Just for a little perspective from the other side: I have some experience/exposure to the problem of trying to enforce the rules on protected land, and how after a while you just get fed up and it is difficult to be nice. 

For examples, It can be very frustrating to count hundreds of dead least tern and black skimmer chicks along a road because people won't obey a seasonal speed limit, or to find hundreds of footprints going through nesting colonies and over dunes because people won't use provided access that are in place to protect the habitat. I could go on and on; driving around gates on closed roads, intentionally swerving to kill snakes (illegal on most protected land), dumping, arson, poaching...This stuff goes on so much it seems that most people just think it is ok to ignore these types of laws & regulations.

Not saying that anyone here is guilty of any of this and no, this is not an excuse for abusing power, but maybe a reason for a crappy attitude at times...


----------



## straiders98

I just want to say that by my post I meant no disrespect to officers of the law. Cops have literally saved my family one night. I was just saying that there are a few jerks for no reason. Just because I had a pot charge in high school (not gonna even begin the debate on this not being a crime) doesnt mean the same officer here in Navarre needs to harass me every chance he gets. Basically my point is, I totally respect cops and I try not to judge them all because of a few turds out there, I was just agreeing that some abuse of power happens.


----------



## JonnyT

It's Obama's fault!


----------



## TURTLE

JonnyT said:


> You kept a stingray???


*Damn , that was random, lol:blink:*


----------



## prgault

"It's Obama's fault! "

:thumbsup: And there you go, issue resolved....


----------



## TURTLE

MrFish said:


> That's like saying, "If you don't like your canoe overturned, then don't go in the pass!" Same thing. They are complaining about someone abusing their power. Just like you were complaining about some kids abusing their power(i.e. Power boat). This thread gives people a heads up of what they may or may not run into out there.


*Right? If you don't like reading the bitching don't read it!!! :whistling:*


----------



## TURTLE

fisheye48 said:


> then why dont you write their names down and go to the proper authorities with it, but yet you bitch whine and complain about it on a forum. also if you dont like the job they are doing why dont you go do it for them....and to finish it off i bet if you get robbed, house/vehicle broken into, or somebody roughs up your family i bet you dont hesitate 1 second to call the same people you are calling assholes and want them to find the person/people that did it! keep it up hypocrite!


*If you really need to know, the ONLY reason I HAVE to call LE is because if I deal with things myself ( which I damn sure wish I could and save us all a pain in the ass and some tax dollars) I will be the one in jail. We would not need LE at all if we policed our own communities of the " Trash" . But we can't and they won't. . I'm not saying it's all them at all. They try sometimes but then the State Attorney lets em walk, unless they have money, then they throw the book at them knowing they can get some $.:blink:*


----------



## TURTLE

JonnyT said:


> It's Obama's fault!


*The only thing thats NOT his fault is this awesome weather!! :thumbup:*


----------



## Ocean Master

fisheye48 said:


> Didnt one of the dive shops use to hold certs right there on the jetties at pickins?


Yes..

I was certified there in the early 80's. 

You cannot spearfish on any beach that is accessible to the public. That's around the jetties and old pier. That's why we would hide a pole spear at the rock jetties and leave it there all year, underwater.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

mjg21 said:


> One other thing to be pissed about is that it is federal from the gate at pickens all the way to the gate at johnsons beach and all the things posted applies there to!!! In the bay and the gulf but dont get to froggie because if u get a ticket and want to contest it in federal court *u have to be represented by a laywer*... so be prepared to fork up some cash...:thumbdown:


False
If you want, you can represent yourself in front of the U.S. Supreme Court.


----------



## lil'skeet

If I did my job like the government does theirs I would have no friends, freedom and be in a lot of debt. Are they there to "serve and protect" too or just be another entity that tells us when, where and how to do something? They need to be picking up trash or doing something useful while they are on the clock. Same goes to law-enforcement when they are on the side of the road at a construction site. They need to earn MY money just like my boss makes me earn his. There is always somebody else that wants that job more than you is what he tells me. Oh wait maybe that is why we are over $16 TRILLION dollars in debt. Nobody gives a f-ck!! JANUARY 20th:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kendive

lil'skeet said:


> If I did my job like the government does theirs I would have no friends, freedom and be in a lot of debt. Are they there to "serve and protect" too or just be another entity that tells us when, where and how to do something? They need to be picking up trash or doing something useful while they are on the clock. Same goes to law-enforcement when they are on the side of the road at a construction site. They need to earn MY money just like my boss makes me earn his. There is always somebody else that wants that job more than you is what he tells me. Oh wait maybe that is why we are over $16 TRILLION dollars in debt. Nobody gives a f-ck!! JANUARY 20th:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Well said...

I agree with the comments that Fort Pickens is going down hill.

We are out here camping in the RV and these sites are terrible. No shade, They paved the sites but just enough for you RV to fit so when you come down the steps you have a nice foot drop off because they were too cheap to black top properly. You pay $20 a night to camp and then you have to pay another $8 to get in the gate. I would think the camping pass would be good enough. We left out the gate today and then just to get harassed coming back in even though we have all these receipts and camping passes.

The Astronomy Club went well and had a good turn out last night except for the idiots at the gate not letting people in and causing a long line because they are too stupid to help themselves.

But hey that's are Govt... 

We will not be going back ever again to camp at Fort Pickens.


----------



## WayLaid

That's why we would hide a pole spear at the rock jetties and leave it there all year, underwater.
:thumbup:

That's funny & cool coming from a Senior member!
This thread needs to be kept going.
So what about it Mr. Rangers? How is it out there in 2013?
Are ya keeping our Manatee hugging friends happy at OUR park?

ELMO & EYE sure pulled some big'en's out of 3 mile hole!

P.S. As long as I have lived here, the most human attacks by sharks have accrued @ Langdon beach. F.Y.I. peoples........


----------



## KingCrab

Had a Park Ranger do this 1 time. While driving to the Fort 1 night. Head lights coming at us were on Bright the whole way. The closer they got, The brighter they was. Once within say a 100yrds while we r flashing back to get them to dim,,,, The Blue lights came on. We were pulled over for ,,,, Flashing our headlights. Got ticketed for it. What was we goona do. We were young & was told to shut up. Never forgot that 1.:thumbdown:


----------



## h2owanderer

*Epidemic*

Hey you are not alone in Florida. I live in Tenn now and the rangers are the same there. It's as if thier primary directive is to keep us off our land. All they want to do is puff out thier chests, complain about your presence and write fines. I went to court here over a fine (no violation commited) and just to make a point. The Magistrate was sick of this particular ranger and she ended up being sent out west. Let thier bosses know...sometimes it does some good.


----------



## Charlie2

*Bomb Threats*



Jhoe said:


> I would have a good time with her the next time. "Yep, i have a bomb in the truck" then just say you have no idea what she is talking about later and let them search your truck.


Phony bomb scares can get you (1) jail time or (2) shot! Be careful out there! JMHO C2


----------



## tobyb02

*Find their leader*

Someone find out who's in charge there. Throw that name out next time your stopped. I haven't had a problem myself. But if one of them comes to the ER.


----------



## Charlie2

*Ft Pickens*

This harassment has gone on for a few years now. It seems that the people in charge would have awakened to smell the coffee and done something about it by now.

Where there's smoke; there's fire! These people aren't making this up! JMHO C2


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



lil'skeet said:


> If I did my job like the government does theirs I would have no friends, freedom and be in a lot of debt. Are they there to "serve and protect" too or just be another entity that tells us when, where and how to do something? They need to be picking up trash or doing something useful while they are on the clock. Same goes to law-enforcement when they are on the side of the road at a construction site. They need to earn MY money just like my boss makes me earn his. There is always somebody else that wants that job more than you is what he tells me. Oh wait maybe that is why we are over $16 TRILLION dollars in debt. Nobody gives a f-ck!! JANUARY 20th:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I'm not sure i understand about your comoments about law enforcement at construction site. Please explain what you were referring to. I've road construction for meany years with no complaint. They are off duty officers working side jobs being paid by the contractor and doing what the contractor asks the officer to do!


----------



## Surf Fan

*Wow!*

We have a night owl pass and have used it several times. We have never stayed all night but at least until midnight a couple of times. We have only used it in the second parking lot though. Question: Were you down near the point or pier?


----------



## ThaFish

That is nuts! Man, sorry to hear you've had such bad luck with that. I was considering buying the night owl pass to fish sharks there but after reading that I'm kind of hesitant to do so.. Haha. Hopefully you don't experience any more misfortunes like that!


----------



## Sharknut

Waylaid - Are you talking about the late great Elmo Horine? If so I probably fished with you at three mile hole.


----------



## WayLaid

YES SIR, Mr. SharkNut!
Elmo was the Man! I saw him get stripped on a 16/0 @ Johnson beach one night & we were pouring water on that reel! Sure wish we could have seen that fish!
Elmo was working on a book when he died. I wish I had more pictures.
Last time I talked with Roddy we were talking about the book.Roddy has a lot of his stuff & we need to get it put out!
Elmo was just great to be around & so many stories that he told me. I remember talking about fishing here in the 30's.
I sure miss Elmo & his shark painted van with the bone-head freezer he had in the back of that thing.
So many people that I fished with like "Slim" & others that I can't remember their real names.
I saw the Hammerhead(1000+lb) Roddy caught around 81.
Would have been a world record if he hadn't had parachute cord on his reel. That's Roddy for Ya-he didn't care because he knows what he has caught. 
I never was as lucky as those guys-but I had my moments.
Ernie Polk has to be the king with that Mako he landed from the beach:thumbsup:
You know how there can be rivalry shark fishing, but every time I fished with Ernie he would run my baits out for me. Ernie stuck with it & I didn't.
Ernie deserves it because he is a cool fisherman just like Roddy & ELMO!
Yes Sir I'm sure we have fished together! I remember faces better than names, but ELMO will always be @ the top of my list!

I am a true fisherman named GILLMAN.
Thanks for remembering.

R.I.P. ELMO

sighing off
Gem-Bee


----------



## Sharknut

Waylaid - R.I.P Elmo - I remember him talking about getting that 16/0 stripped. Probably listened to that story a dozen or more times and enjoyed it more every time I heard it. And you got to see that hammer Roddy caught! Those are once in a lifetime moments my friend.:thumbsup: I only got to hear about them. But I count myself dam lucky that I was fortunate enough to know those people and fish with them. And thank you for remembering! There was a magic to that time that only those that experienced it can know.


----------

